
I took the world’s first 20-hour flight. Here’s what it did to me - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-10-19/i-just-took-the-worlds-first-20-hour-flight-heres-what-it-did-to-me
======
greenyoda
However, non-stop flights from NY to Sydney still seem to be quite far away
from being a profitable business:

> _But don’t go booking your round-the-world flights just yet. Qantas needs
> new planes from Boeing or Airbus SE that can do the job with a full load of
> passengers [all the economy-class seats were empty on this flight], and a
> new deal with crew to work longer than 20 hours. “It needs everything to
> come together,” Joyce says. He initially had dreams of turning these super-
> long flights into flying hotels, with sleeping berths or a work-out zone.
> That vision gave way to reality when profit margins proved too tight to
> waste space on such luxuries._

> _Our plane doesn’t have the range to haul a full load of passengers with
> luggage to Sydney. It took off with its fuel tanks maxed out — about 101
> tons. To keep the weight down, there’s no cargo, and food and drink are
> limited. In New York, the captain had seemed confident we’d make it to
> Sydney with gas to spare. He planned on landing with six tons of fuel,
> enough to stay airborne for another 90 minutes._

------
ColinWright
I don't seem to be able to read the article - it won't scroll for me at all.
Arrow keys, PgUp, PgDn, End, no scroll bars, nothing.

Is it just me? What am I doing wrong?

Using the latest Firefox on Ubuntu on a laptop.

 _Edit ..._

So I did this:

    
    
      % wget $URL -O x.html
      % lynx -dump x.html | less
    

Does anyone else want the results?

